

When Developers Are Afraid to Try Something New - shinolajla1234
http://www.datamation.com/data-center/when-developers-are-afraid-to-try-something-new-1.html
Anecdotal article about someone trying to get their team to use Scala, and ways to help your team learn about new technologies.
======
baddeveloper
Can developers really affect change from the ground up? Didn't turn out so
well for Jenna in this story, but I bet all the developers were better off
having been exposed to new ideas.

~~~
shinolajla1234
Definitely. Drives me crazy when people are closed-minded about adopting the
right technology to address a particular problem.

------
rabbitfang
It depends on the organization, but using a new language to solve a specific
problem is a good way to get the foot in the door.

